# Some pics of Ceratomantis saussurii



## leviatan (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Ian (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome pix! I love the ceratomantis...wish they were more widely spread in captivity. They look so nice to photograph as well.

Thanks for sharing  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 2, 2006)

how tiny are they anyway ( as adult I mean ) ?

Creobroter size ?.. or smaller ??


----------



## Lee2k4 (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautifal, I wanted to order some more mantis this week but nobody will ship any out because it's too cold


----------



## leviatan (Mar 3, 2006)

> how tiny are they anyway ( as adult I mean ) ?Creobroter size ?.. or smaller ??


Smaller  An adult female has 30 mm, male 25 mm. Hatching larve has 3 mm.


----------

